# succeeds port



## UNIXgod (Nov 22, 2010)

ran portversion() today and got this message


```
vim-lite-7.3.62             >  succeeds port (port has 7.3.50)
```

I'm assuming this type of error will fix itself. Just curious why it happened.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2010)

Your ports index file--/usr/ports/INDEX-8 for FreeBSD 8--is slightly older than the files in /usr/ports/editors/vim-lite.  You updated the vim-lite port, but the index file still refers to the old version.  The index file that can be downloaded from the FreeBSD servers isn't rebuilt every minute, so this happens some times.  Refetch or rebuild the index file and it will go away.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2010)

Run either `# make fetchindex` or `# make index` in /usr/ports/. The first will grab the index file from the servers the other will create it from your current ports tree.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you for the answers. I changed the thread to solved.


----------

